# OK, Toyota 830, with Pfaff 3D Creative software



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking for opinions, from some of our more experienced members, as I am about to embark on a embroidery journey!

I have a chance to buy toyota 830's. From a woman, close to my shop. 

Another chance to buy "3D CREATIVE SUITE Software". For less than half the regular price, new in box. 

Just wondering about compatibility?

I don't know much about digitizing, but I am assuming I could save any work i do in Pfaffs program as a file my 830's could read? 
Much like a .pdf, tiff, .ai in adobe programs?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

We also run an 830 (great little machine, old but great lol) as to what it will read, not sure about the pfaff files, whats the file extension, toyota will read dst, cnd, exp, and a few others.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

OK, well that pfaff program will output and save files to .dst, .exp, and .10

{Amonsgst others}

So that should be ok?

You have 830's? 
How do you hook it to your pc?
Sorry im really new

Thanks!


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

the softwear i use (datastich) outputs thru the serial port


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a Pfaff Smart 300E, therefore I have the 3D Intro and also the 4D Creative Suite. According to the manual...

3D CREATIVE SUITE Software loads & saves the following formats...
Brother/Babylock/Bernina PEC (.pec), Brother/Babylock/Bernina PES (.pes version 2,3,4,5,6), Compucon/Singer PSW (.xxx), Husqvarna Viving/Pfaff (.vp3 & .vip), Husqvarna (.hus, .shv, .dhv), Janome (.jef & .sew) Melco (.exp), Pfaff (.pcs), Tajima (.dst) & Toyota (.10*)


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

How do you like it?

Is it good enough to do custom logos decently? 
I am brand new, but I do want to be able to do nice stuff in the future. 
Thanks!


----------

